

Reddit's Alexis Ohanian Plans Bus Tour To Make Internet Freedom A Campaign Issue - sethbannon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/08/23/reddits-alexis-ohanian-plans-bus-tour-to-make-internet-freedom-a-2012-campaign-issue/

======
Alex3917
It would be cool if Alexis ran for office, but realistically I think having
started Reddit would be a liability rather than an asset until circa 2024.

